

Judge OKs Tivo-in-the-clouds - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/big-win-for-cable-judge-oks-tivo-in-the-clouds

======
mattmaroon
Wow, I just thought of that as a startup idea yesterday and thought I had
invented it myself.

Next up, I'm going to invent a round receptacle for waste. I think I'll call
it the trash can.

